# Drywall repair (should I replace or repair?)



## mikeenglehart8 (2 mo ago)

Hi Community,

There is a small section near the tub (pics below) that has some water damage. I'm wondering if I should cut out and replace with new piece, or if I should scrape it, seal it with some shellac based primer/sealer (or something other), mud it, and paint. What do you think? Although I would prefer the latter, I'm leaning towards putting a new piece (8 x 8 or there about). I don't know if it's too damaged to mud over. Or any other ideas? Thanks

Michael

P.S. There is definitely damage to the gypsum in the top right area.


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Tough call, i would lean towards scraping and a shellac, due to what looks like tile on bottom. Ive remodeled 75 bathrooms(not exaggerating) and that tile could be a issue.


----------



## 🤡 drywall 🤡 (Feb 12, 2021)

I agree with Mjaw, scrape and shellac, then some 5 min durabond.... 😂


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

depends on how soft the wall board is really. is it plaster or drywall? if its still solid then you can just mud it back in. if its not it gota come out. to do it rite that is. sure, there are remodeler trix like window foam and stuff. but its not that hard to replace a piece.

to me it looks like wood trim below?


----------



## Beadexpert (3 mo ago)

If that was my renovation, or my house , I would safely remove what ever material that is , out of there. Then replace with a high end wet board.


----------



## mikeenglehart8 (2 mo ago)

Thank you for suggestions everyone. Wood trim below. 

Different opinions. I'll let ya know what I decide.


----------



## Mudflextools (5 mo ago)

mikeenglehart8 said:


> Hi Community
> 
> 
> mikeenglehart8 said:
> ...


----------



## Mudflextools (5 mo ago)

After you shellac stain kill it mix up 5 minute in flexible drywall pan 1 coat flex out hard mud mix again flex it it out bam cash machine flexible mud pan it’s for sale everywhere online


----------



## Mudflextools (5 mo ago)

Never hold a cold hard pan again


----------



## Mudflextools (5 mo ago)

Fastest cleaning drywall mud pan in the world


----------



## Mudflextools (5 mo ago)

Ask Santa for a new mudpan


----------



## Mudflextools (5 mo ago)

Way easier then a bazooka we all know they always break at the worst moments


----------

